# My Humidor....



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I decided to empty my humidor today and inspect the cigars.... good opportunity to snap a picture or two... This is my home humidor... I have a couple more down at the wood shop.... those are my go to boxes...


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

I approve. Very nice collection. huge variety... I'm a fan.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I figured you would have a massive cabinet style humi.

Nice stash though!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nice little stash you got there Ed.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice dude. Lots of Opus.YUMMY


----------



## Uglybrumski (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't had an Opus yet. I am extremely jealous sir.


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice stash and very nice variety.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice collection Ed! :smoke:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice Ed.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice stash!

Who made that humi?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Nice stash!
> 
> Who made that humi?


 I thought I saw that same exact one on cbid for 39 dollars plus shipping, but I am not sure if same one. :wink:

Jerry


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I was just thinking how funny it would be if he had some cheapy box... you know, like the mechanics car always runs the worst?  

Nice stash though, fo sho! :biggrin:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Those are some fine smokes and of course, a beautiful humi!


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

nice collection bro


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Love cigar pics. Can't get enough. Thanks.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

My mouth is watering!!! Nice stash Ed


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice stash!!!


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

Your collection is as good as the humidors you make. Wow, what an awesome collection!

btw, I love RyJ no2s so much!

Are these three trinidads (the ones without bands) in the first line of the first pic?(7-10 from left)


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> I have a couple more down at the wood shop.... those are my go to boxes...


If you need anyone to make that their "go to box" I am your guy!! :smoke2:

Nice stash!


----------

